# New problem or est. prob



## Love Coding! (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,

Pt was seen over 3 yrs ago for psoriasis, we have not seen himm since then.  He wants to start treatment again, "new patient, new problem" or "new patient, established problem"?

Thanks!

dscoder74


----------



## Caroline Thralls (Dec 30, 2008)

*New patient*

I would say new patient, established problem


----------



## LLovett (Dec 30, 2008)

I say new patient new problem. 

Since the patient meets the requirements to be considered new again, so do all his issues.

Just my take on it,

Laura, CPC


----------



## dmaec (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with Laura, "new pt/new problem"


----------



## apeck (Dec 31, 2008)

It is definitely new patient/new problem...it's the 3 year rule. Even if the patient has been there in the past for the same problem, but he hasn't been there in 3 years he is treated as a new patient.


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree!  The three year rule applies.


----------



## Love Coding! (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses!  Happy New Year!

dscoder74


----------

